# 68 GTO Left/Right Rear Flex Brake Hoses



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello, Can anyone tell me what rear flex brake hoses I should get for our 68 GTO. I'm replacing the front Drum brakes to Disc with a Right Stuff Detailing conversion kit and I'm leaving the rear brakes drum, but want to replace the rear wheel cylinders and hoses. I have the wheel cylinders but can't determine what flex hoses to buy. Right Stuff Detailing said they only had "center rear" hoses. Didn't know there was such a thing. I didn't look underneath, but is there another flex hose somehow connected between the left and right rear hoses? Anyway, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

There should only be one rear soft line going from the rear frame crossmember to the rearend. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Rubber brake hose goes from the frame above the axle to a "block" secured to your axle. The "block" has the left and right metal brake lines coming out from it. So there is only one rubber brake line.


----------

